# Worldmark Housekeeping Credit- Am I entitled to a refund?



## Cathyb (Jul 26, 2006)

Bula -- just returned yesterday from Fiji.    When we arrived at Worldmark we had 3 reservations where we would have to move twice to different units during our 10 day stay.  Fortunately the head honcho there approved us staying in C-301 the whole time -- a lovely oceanfront unit. We did give up a 2 bedroom for 2 nights to get this privilege.

My question is:  Am I entitled to a credit back for two extra housekeeping fees (one a 1 bedroom and 1 was a 2 bedroom) because we never moved?   This is our only 2006 Worldmark stay.

Any advice on where to take this situation is greatly appreciated.  BTW, the project there has terrific resort; units are a little sparse, but nice and they are going to build around 40 more units and separate the U.S. exchangers from the South Pacific by buildings.  That appeared rather interesting to us.  There is a Radisson Hotel going up RIGHT NEXT TO the development.  It appears it will darken some of the units of Worldmark.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2006)

I recommend you contact owner services at WorldMark.  If you get credit back it would come from them.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2006)

Just letting you know that I was told I would get credited for the two housekeeping I prepaid.


----------

